# End of 2017 Wade Fishing, Charlotte Harbor



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey guys! I made a quick video of the last couple of fishing trips I did during the negative tides here in Charlotte Harbor during December. Put my cousin on a red and a sheepie on fly (which was a bonus treat), and caught the rest on DOA Cals and the Savage Gear shrimp. Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Excellent video! Great action and really like how you edited it. Thanks for the post.


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Viking1 said:


> Excellent video! Great action and really like how you edited it. Thanks for the post.


Thanks Viking! I really appreciate it


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice video...one of my favorite ways to catch redfish.


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Canoeman said:


> Nice video...one of my favorite ways to catch redfish.


Definitely one of the coolest ways to catch them, almost makes you feel at one with the fish when they start swimming between your feet haha


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Your reports never disappoint. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ben said:


> Your reports never disappoint. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Ben, that means alot!


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Wow...Great Video and Sheepie on a fly to boot....very cool. What fly did you use on the Sheepie?


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Micro Thinfisher said:


> Wow...Great Video and Sheepie on a fly to boot....very cool. What fly did you use on the Sheepie?


My cousin caught it on a shrimp pattern fly, I'll ask him to send me a picture of it so I can post it!


----------



## Nomad (Feb 19, 2018)

Always enjoy your videos young man. You and your bros catch em. Finally subscribed on the tube of U. Is that flat north of Ponce? I'm down Burnt store way. I'll say hi if I see you around town. Keep up the good work.

Rick


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Nomad said:


> Always enjoy your videos young man. You and your bros catch em. Finally subscribed on the tube of U. Is that flat north of Ponce? I'm down Burnt store way. I'll say hi if I see you around town. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Rick


Thanks man! I really appreciate it, that flat is indeed North of Ponce, I also fish the East and West wall flats as well. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Nomad (Feb 19, 2018)

mpeet0 said:


> that flat is indeed North of Ponce


Right on. I love that spot where it makes kinda a reverse question mark. Talk about a fish trap...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've waded for bone fish a lot with a fly rod. I'd like to try red fish like that. Great video


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> I've waded for bone fish a lot with a fly rod. I'd like to try red fish like that. Great video


Thanks permitchaser! Chasing reds like that is an incredible experience, once you get them close they go crazy!


----------



## Plumb Crazy (Mar 10, 2018)

Charlotte Harbor...Love it. Keep it coming. Subbed on your channel as well.
TY


----------



## Greg anderson (Dec 19, 2017)

Great video man!


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Plumb Crazy said:


> Charlotte Harbor...Love it. Keep it coming. Subbed on your channel as well.
> TY


Thanks Plumb! I've got another one coming now!


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Greg anderson said:


> Great video man!


Thanks Greg! I appreciate the view and the support!


----------

